# Whats Long, Brown and sticky



## Lisa.

A stick!

Of course

Lisa

( well what did you expect?, you know girls can't tell jokes and its the only joke I can remember from beginning to end including the punchline)


----------



## garyc

awwwwwe. i was convinced that the answer was going to be 'a turd'.


----------



## Guest

[smiley=deal2.gif] someone call the joke police... ;D

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barely_legal/pinkTTinsnow.JPG...... <<<<< ..... ..... <<<<<< ..........[smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## Lisa.

Who's pulling who? [smiley=stupid.gif] 
I appear to be in reverse, officer.

Lisa


----------



## vlastan

There is NO chance that the Smart will catch the TT!!


----------

